# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.9.6 - LG LU6200, E615 and more!

## mohamed73

*Medusa Box v1.9.6 - LG LU6200, E615 and more  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa Box v1.9.6 is out!  *Added support for:*
LG E987, LG LU6200, LG E615, LG E615F, Garmin-Asus Nuvifone A50!   Medusa Box v1.9.6 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *LG E987*  - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG LU6200* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*LG E615* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG E615F* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Garmin-Asus Nuvifone A50* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya). 
- Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
- Updated pinout pictures (RESET pin was located and added) for HTC Explorer (PJ03100).
- Added Software manuals for supported phones.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   Perfection in every detail is what makes Medusa Box the most competing servicing tool for high-quality performance!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

